# Ford XR8 Silhouette ( Pearl Black ) abused paint !



## Eurogloss

*Hi guys ,

This car was in for a major correction detail and you will see why in a moment . This car was bought as a demo with 5000kms a 2010 model so only one year old !:doublesho

Now , I have seen demo cars mistreated but this one beats them all from what you are about to see the car looks grey and not Black :wall:

The dealer must have had a field day with the brushes it looks like they used a brillo pad to wash the car :detailer::wall:
All grey :doublesho What Silhouette Black Pearl :speechles

Here's a 50/50 shot of the bonnet










Here's another angle










50/50 of the door










50/50 rear quarter panel










50/50 shot of the bonnet this time under 7200 Lumens ( LED) Flood Light !





































Here's another one of the rear passenger door under the Cyclops Led Spot light( Luxeon Led's ) 240 Lumens !










Now a close up shot with Nichia Led's 10 Lumens !




























1st pass with a Farecla Wool Pad 6" and M105 with Flex XC3401 VRG DA !










Still some slight hazing left but much better than before !









Inside door handle before 









Door handle after with M105 by hand , later refinement with M205 will make it look almost perfect !The external part is done as well with small 3", 4" pad with rotary and DA, didn't take photos :wall:









50/50 Wing Mirrors





































Tools of the trade 









First M105 and Wool and then,
refined with Flex PE 14-2-150 Rotary on Black 71/4 " DRC 1000 Finishing Pad and Flex XC 3401 VRG DA same Pad and M205 multiple passes to get to this !














































Here are the results of 40 hours paint correction over 4 days !
Reflections and gloss compliments of 2 layers of SwissVax Crystal Rock !






















































































































Thanks for reading I hope you enjoyed my write up !

Best Regards

Mario*


----------



## maesal

Great work Mario !!


----------



## Racer

Demo cars are washed a lot and screwed a lot .

Superb Work Mario , 40 hours of work and it was nonstop i bet :thumb:


----------



## -Raven-

Looks absolutely stunning Mario! 

That falcon looked like it copped a daily wash with a scouring pad!


----------



## horned yo

Nice detail


----------



## dsms

Killer work as expected!


----------



## GSVHammer

Very nice correction Mario, wow 40hrs work to sort it.

This car would make a nice replacement for my Ford Mondeo. Can you get Ford Australia to ship it to me for free to the UK?


----------



## James88

Excellent job , Wish we had the same fords you have in australia in the uk


----------



## Eurogloss

maesal said:


> Great work Mario !!


Thanks Mario , much appreciated !


----------



## Eurogloss

Racer said:


> Demo cars are washed a lot and screwed a lot .
> 
> Superb Work Mario , 40 hours of work and it was nonstop i bet :thumb:


Yes, they are but this is the worst example of demo car I have seen in a long time :speechles:doublesho

Thanks Rui,

40 hours non stop 

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss

type[r]+ said:


> Looks absolutely stunning Mario!
> 
> That falcon looked like it copped a daily wash with a scouring pad!


Thanks mate,

When I first saw it I thought there is no way I am going to pull this one off ! Thank god I did 

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss

horned yo said:


> Nice detail


Thanks mate !


----------



## Eurogloss

dsms said:


> Killer work as expected!


Thanks Dave , much appreciated mate !


----------



## Eurogloss

GSVHammer said:


> Very nice correction Mario, wow 40hrs work to sort it.
> 
> This car would make a nice replacement for my Ford Mondeo. Can you get Ford Australia to ship it to me for free to the UK?


Thanks GSVHammer,

I bet it would  I will try and pull some strings at Ford and see what they come up with :lol::lol:

:wave:

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss

James88 said:


> Excellent job , Wish we had the same fords you have in Australia in the uk


Thanks James,

This is just one of them , then you have all these http://www.fpv.com.au/fpv-range/overview.aspx 

These cars would really put a smile to your face !

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Shinyvec

Very nice and very needed detail. The car looks very much like a Monaro / Vauxhall VXR8, do Holden and Ford share in Aus?


----------



## c16rkc

Great results!

Love those cars, wish we had Fords like that over here in England...


----------



## The Cueball

c16rkc said:


> Great results!
> 
> Love those cars, wish we had Fords like that over here in England...


We do, they are called Jaguar and Aston Martin...



Great work OP, car looks much better after that hard work!

:thumb:


----------



## Bulkhead

The F6 is a beast but I think it's the swansong for the brilliant turbo 4.0l six. The new supercharged V8 looks promising though. I looked at the V8 briefly but decided on an XR5 (focus ST) instead. Better handling and it fits in my garage - the Falcons are pretty big. Having said that, they eat miles. I drove from the twelve apostles in Victoria to home on the Central Coast via a few nice spots. Left at 10 am and arrived at 6.30 am the following day. Dodged a few roos in the dark but my a5se was destroyed in the focus. Have driven a similar distance in a Falcon and was fine.


----------



## spiros

Great WoRK Mario as always 

Maybe the owner fought with cats to have the car in such shape


----------



## james_death

Superb work sir...:thumb:


----------



## cotter

Great work :thumb:


----------



## GSVHammer

Eurogloss said:


> Thanks GSVHammer,
> 
> I bet it would  I will try and pull some strings at Ford and see what they come up with :lol::lol:
> 
> :wave:
> 
> Best Regards
> 
> Mario


Ok Mario start pulling those strings. If it arrives I'll put you on my Christmas card list. At least I know it will be in good condition when it gets here :buffer::argie:
Can you give me an Estimated Time Of Arrival ?

Regards to you to.


----------



## toomanycitroens

Great job mate, cool car.


----------



## slrestoration

Fantastic transformation Mario,finished article looks superb:thumb:
Loving the choice of protection!!


----------



## Eurogloss

Shinyvec said:


> Very nice and very needed detail. The car looks very much like a Monaro / Vauxhall VXR8, do Holden and Ford share in Aus?


Thanks Shinyvec,

Yes, it did, it was in a horrible state it looks much better now after all that hard work !

Ford and Holden do not share components !

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss

c16rkc said:


> Great results!
> 
> Love those cars, wish we had Fords like that over here in England...


Thanks mate ,

Yes, they are nice, but that's just one of them have a look at this ! http://www.fpv.com.au/fpv-range/overview.aspx

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss

The Cueball said:


> We do, they are called Jaguar and Aston Martin...
> 
> 
> 
> Great work OP, car looks much better after that hard work!
> 
> :thumb:


We have them here as well:lol::lol::lol::lol::wave::wave:

Thanks mate, yes it does look much better after 40 hours of back breaking paint correction !

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Lukewarm

Amazing work, to be honest I would have thought that paintwork was beyond saving. :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss

spiros said:


> Great WoRK Mario as always
> 
> Maybe the owner fought with cats to have the car in such shape


Thanks Spiros ,

No, the owner bought the car from a dealer in this shape !
With only 5000km and a demo almost like new except for the paint :wall: Now at least it looks new again 

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss

james_death said:


> Superb work sir...:thumb:


Thanks james ,

Much appreciated :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss

cotter said:


> Great work :thumb:


Thanks Cotter ,

Much appreciated mate !


----------



## Eurogloss

GSVHammer said:


> Ok Mario start pulling those strings. If it arrives I'll put you on my Christmas card list. At least I know it will be in good condition when it gets here :buffer::argie:
> Can you give me an Estimated Time Of Arrival ?
> 
> Regards to you to.


Mate , you might have to move downunder ( Australia) too much red tape to get the car there :lol::lol:

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss

toomanycitroens said:


> Great job mate, cool car.


Thanks mate, much appreciated !


----------



## Eurogloss

slrestoration said:


> Fantastic transformation Mario,finished article looks superb:thumb:
> Loving the choice of protection!!


Thanks Nick ,

All the hard work paid off in the end !
Yes , the Crystal Rock added another dimension to the colour !

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss

Lukewarm said:


> Amazing work, to be honest I would have thought that paintwork was beyond saving. :thumb:


Thanks mate ,

So did I , I didn't think I could pull this one off but I did 

And that was a relief for me and the owner who was over the moon with the results :thumb:

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## mk2jon

:doublesho Thats a nice Ford :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss

Thanks guys , for all the kind comments !

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## buck-egit

Can I ask what kind of flood light you are using during your correction...


----------



## AcN

As usual, great job Mario ! Must have been a pain to spend 40 hours on a one year old car lol

The LED flood light is kinda expensive, but your electricity bill will be reduced a loooot  but for now i don't have the 600-800€ needed for that ^^


----------



## tonyy

Fantastic job you done..very nice..


----------



## Eurogloss

mk2jon said:


> :doublesho Thats a nice Ford :thumb:


Thanks mate, I'm glad you like it :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss

tonyy said:


> Fantastic job you done..very nice..


Thanks Tony, much appreciated mate :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss

buck-egit said:


> Can I ask what kind of flood light you are using during your correction...


It's a 7200 Lumens LED FLOOD LIGHT ultra bright white light @ 92 WATTS !


----------



## Eurogloss

AcN said:


> As usual, great job Mario ! Must have been a pain to spend 40 hours on a one year old car lol
> 
> The LED flood light is kinda expensive, but your electricity bill will be reduced a loooot  but for now i don't have the 600-800€ needed for that ^^


Thanks buddy !

It was a bit of a pain spending 40hours on this car, I could have spend 80hours over a week on it no problem !

Yes I know this LED FLOOD LIGHT is expensive , yes my electricity bill is much lower ! Be patient , there is a saying Rome was not built in one day, small steps at a time !

I didn't get to were I am just like that it's taken me years to build up my equipment ! The next LED FLOOD LIGHT will be a 50 Watt one to see the sides of a car so I don't have to take it on and off from my stand like I do know :wall:

Because this current LED FLOOD LIGHT weights 10 Kilos !:doublesho

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## scooby73

Great turnaround, giving a fantastic finish!

Some nice 50/50 shots too, showing the level of correction.:thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss

scooby73 said:


> Great turnaround, giving a fantastic finish!
> 
> Some nice 50/50 shots too, showing the level of correction.:thumb:


Thanks John ,

This car was one of the most difficult jobs I've had for a while and to be honest I wasn't expecting this level of correction for such a trashed paint work !

My persistence paid off in the end :buffer:
The 50/50 shots came up good especially the one's with the bonnet , door and rear quarter panels !
I was quite happy with what I achieved in four days of paint work correction :thumb:

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## AcN

Eurogloss said:


> Thanks buddy !
> 
> It was a bit of a pain spending 40hours on this car, I could have spend 80hours over a week on it no problem !
> 
> Yes I know this LED FLOOD LIGHT is expensive , yes my electricity bill is much lower ! Be patient , there is a saying Rome was not built in one day, small steps at a time !
> 
> I didn't get to were I am just like that it's taken me years to build up my equipment ! The next LED FLOOD LIGHT will be a 50 Watt one to see the sides of a car so I don't have to take it on and off from my stand like I do know :wall:
> 
> Because this current LED FLOOD LIGHT weights 10 Kilos !:doublesho
> 
> Best Regards
> 
> Mario


10Kg ???? what did they put in there ? huge radiator to evacuate the heat ? 
By the way, which LED do you have in there ? CREE, Luxeon or Bridgelux ?

Just spent 15 hours with the new Flex rotary for the 2 last days on a über swirled + RIDS Clio RS 172, my right thumb kinda hurt. Too much torque in that baby i guess xD


----------



## MarkMac

looking great


----------



## Eurogloss

AcN said:


> 10Kg ???? what did they put in there ? huge radiator to evacuate the heat ?
> By the way, which LED do you have in there ? CREE, Luxeon or Bridgelux ?
> 
> Just spent 15 hours with the new Flex rotary for the 2 last days on a über swirled + RIDS Clio RS 172, my right thumb kinda hurt. Too much torque in that baby i guess xD


*Mate, yes, 10Kg ! It's probably the weight of the heat sink that adds to the weight ! The four LED's are Bridgelux LED's !

Do you have the Flex PE 14-2-150 Mini Rotary ?
You shouldn't feel that if you are holding it correctly ! Try and relax and don't hold it too tight , otherwise you will have pains on your hands and shoulders !

Don't fight the machine try and guide it gently , hope this helps :buffer:

Best Regards

Mario
*


----------



## Eurogloss

MarkMac said:


> looking great


Thanks Mark , glad you like it !


----------



## AcN

Eurogloss said:


> *Mate, yes, 10Kg ! It's probably the weight of the heat sink that adds to the weight ! The four LED's are Bridgelux LED's !
> 
> Do you have the Flex PE 14-2-150 Mini Rotary ?
> You shouldn't feel that if you are holding it correctly ! Try and relax and don't hold it too tight , otherwise you will have pains on your hands and shoulders !
> 
> Don't fight the machine try and guide it gently , hope this helps :buffer:
> 
> Best Regards
> 
> Mario
> *


Thought it was a 6 LEDs light ^^

Have the same rotary as you do, we were among the first to empty our wallet for the pre-orders and stuff 

Anyway, I don't feel i fight the machine as i don't force at all to guide it, even with one hand, but since it's my first rotary... I just need more practice 

But thanks for the advice


----------



## Eurogloss

AcN said:


> Thought it was a 6 LEDs light ^^
> 
> Have the same rotary as you do, we were among the first to empty our wallet for the pre-orders and stuff
> 
> Anyway, I don't feel i fight the machine as i don't force at all to guide it, even with one hand, but since it's my first rotary... I just need more practice
> 
> But thanks for the advice


You are welcome:thumb:
The Led Flood Light is 4 LED's it does pump out some tremendous amount of light this baby 

It does look as if it has more lights for the amount of light it emits !:thumb:
That's why I bought it , it's great for showing up paint defects galore even on colours like Silver or White which are hard to see !

Mario

Mario


----------



## AcN

Great if it improves the swirl spotting on white and grey paints  Can't wait to be able to afford it then


----------



## AndrewBigG

Eurogloss said:


> You are welcome:thumb:
> The Led Flood Light is 4 LED's it does pump out some tremendous amount of light this baby
> 
> It does look as if it has more lights for the amount of light it emits !:thumb:
> That's why I bought it , it's great for showing up paint defects galore even on colours like Silver or White which are hard to see !
> 
> Mario
> 
> Mario


How can you compare the LED flood light to the metal halide one? I'm going to buy the MH 150W lamp next week, just have to source the right bulb for it (12500lm, 4200K and 85-90Ra)...

Very good job you've done :thumb: It reminded me those long 3 days I've spent last summer with the 6K km demo Jag in similar state to that Falcon...


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Lovely, great work.

What is under the bonnet, a V8??

Like you LED lights, a 4700k LED I have never seen one before.


----------



## Eurogloss

AcN said:


> Great if it improves the swirl spotting on white and grey paints  Can't wait to be able to afford it then


It does improve the swirl spotting on White and Grey Paints and once you use this Light every other light source is made redundant !

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss

AndrewBigG said:


> How can you compare the LED flood light to the metal halide one? I'm going to buy the MH 150W lamp next week, just have to source the right bulb for it (12500lm, 4200K and 85-90Ra)...
> 
> Very good job you've done :thumb: It reminded me those long 3 days I've spent last summer with the 6K km demo Jag in similar state to that Falcon...


*

I can compare the LED Flood light because I put them against each other the 150watt MH and 92 Watt LED FLOOD LIGHT!

They were side by side when I did this test. I compared the brightness of each light source and to my surprise the LED was the winner !

Even though the MH is 150watts it means nothing as the brightness was no were near as the LED ! Also, the light was much whiter !

Thanks for the comments I'm glad you like my job :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss

Mirror Finish said:


> Lovely, great work.
> 
> What is under the bonnet, a V8??
> 
> Like you LED lights, a 4700k LED I have never seen one before.


Thanks Steve ,

It's a V8 !

Actually 7200 Lumens @ 92watts please read my review
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=191869

Hope this helps !

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## IanA

Fantastic work mate, looks like a brand new car again now


----------



## Eurogloss

IanA said:


> Fantastic work mate, looks like a brand new car again now


*Thanks Ian, that's what my client thought !
He was amazed at the transformation of his car he couldn't believe it was the same car .

Mario
*


----------



## Bentleya

Fantastic Work .


----------



## Swell.gr

Excellent work as usual Mario :thumb:

mike


----------



## Eurogloss

Bentleya said:


> Fantastic Work .


*Thanks mate :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss

Swell.gr said:


> Excellent work as usual Mario :thumb:
> 
> mike


Thanks Mike , glad you like it mate :thumb:

Mario


----------



## dodd87

Looks lovely mate, very nice job there! I'm a big fan of these, drove one whilst I was over at my dad's and always wanted him to get one! Sadly he never did, and stuck to his pommy ways lol


----------



## IanA

Awesome work mate, you detailing the Mk2 Jag too?


----------



## Eurogloss

dodd87 said:


> Looks lovely mate, very nice job there! I'm a big fan of these, drove one whilst I was over at my dad's and always wanted him to get one! Sadly he never did, and stuck to his pommy ways lol


*Thanks mate , they are very nice and look better in the flesh, it's a pity your dad didn't consider one to buy 

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss

IanA said:


> Awesome work mate, you detailing the Mk2 Jag too?


*Thanks Ian , no, i'm not detailing the Mk2 Jag !

Mario
*


----------

